# Do you have a girlfriend/boyfriend/spouse



## googolplex (Apr 16, 2002)

Due to the nature of this forum and the post counts of many members (including myself)  I thougt that this would be a very relevant question. Just answer Yes or No.

Personally my answer is no.... but not for long!


----------



## googolplex (Apr 16, 2002)

Comon, 100% of us are pathetic (me)


----------



## unlearnthetruth (Apr 16, 2002)

wow i'm the only other person to vote. I kinda do kinda don't, it's a long story - lol, but i voted yes cuz it seems to be closer to that, and thats what i'm hoping it turns into!


----------



## AdmiralAK (Apr 16, 2002)

should I vote or not ? 
lol...well since it's anonymous ....


----------



## googolplex (Apr 16, 2002)

Hmm that was pretty obvious admiral. 

I'm this (-----) close )) to getting a girlfriend but the only problem is that the girl that I'm dying for is well.... occupied.


----------



## unlearnthetruth (Apr 16, 2002)

have him, well, "eliminated"


----------



## voice- (Apr 17, 2002)

I always find the right girl for me...too bad she doesn't agree...

Seems I'm gonna stay single for ever


----------



## googolplex (Apr 17, 2002)

unlearn: I'm on that now


----------



## Nummi_G4 (Apr 17, 2002)

I started a thread like this a long time ago   But here we go again.  I have a girlfriend. She is cool because I can burp in front of her and she does not care.  she will belch right back.


----------



## ksuther (Apr 17, 2002)

Does a computer count?  I need some serious social help....to say the least.


----------



## Nummi_G4 (Apr 17, 2002)

No... I do not think that counts.  You need to living... breathing human.


----------



## ksuther (Apr 17, 2002)

Hmm, that's too bad. I guess my people/talking skills need some brushing up. Oh wait, I never had them, so you don't brush up things you never had, right? 

*sigh*


----------



## Lessthanmighty (Apr 17, 2002)

You mean right now as I type this?  Then no.  But soon, very soon, I will.

She belches in front of me... so what about that?  Its good times, good times.


----------



## Nummi_G4 (Apr 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Lessthanmighty _
> *You mean right now as I type this?  Then no.  But soon, very soon, I will.*



  Well... now it will not be for at least a week... since you had a chance yesterday, but nothing happened.  You should just do it rick... there is a good chance that she will say yes.  and that goes for everyone too.


----------



## ksuther (Apr 17, 2002)

But there's an even better chance that they'll say no. Oops, I was being a pessimist again


----------



## genghiscohen (Apr 17, 2002)

I'm married, but my wife doesn't like OS X.  Is that grounds for a divorce?


----------



## nkuvu (Apr 17, 2002)

That depends, genghis.  Which one fits best:
1. Uses OS 9
2. Uses Windows (any flavor)
3. Uses Unix (any flavor)
4. Uses no computers

If your answer was 2, "eliminate" her.  
If your answer was 1 or 3, do nothing
If your answer was 4, your choice.


----------



## dricci (Apr 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by genghiscohen _
> *I'm married, but my wife doesn't like OS X.  Is that grounds for a divorce?
> *



Yes! You will not go to Aqua heaven if you live with a non Darwin believer!


----------



## genghiscohen (Apr 17, 2002)

nkuvu,
I insist that she at least use Classic.  In fact, I haven't told her that she can still boot up in OS 9.


----------



## mrfluffy (Apr 17, 2002)

i will have a chance of a possibility of maybe having a girlfriend, when i stop being a pussy and ask (probably when OS XX is released)


----------



## googolplex (Apr 17, 2002)

mrfluffy, I guess you have to stop being one before you can.... err nevermind..


----------



## Captain Code (Apr 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by googolplex _
> *
> I'm this (-----) close )) to getting a girlfriend but the only problem is that the girl that I'm dying for is well.... occupied. *



That's my problem too.


----------



## Bluefusion (Apr 18, 2002)

Yep, same here but I've pretty much given up for a bit... someday, it'll be someone else...oh, well 

Like voice-, I seem to always find the right girl but she never agrees with me (I guess she's not the right girl then, right? )


----------



## AdmiralAK (Apr 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by googolplex _
> *Hmm that was pretty obvious admiral.
> 
> I'm this (-----) close )) to getting a girlfriend but the only problem is that the girl that I'm dying for is well.... occupied. *



Isn't that ALWAYS the case ?  lol


----------



## ksuther (Apr 18, 2002)

I don't think it can ALWAYS be the case because aren't there like 1.2 girls to every guy born? 

Of course, it always seems like that AK


----------



## googolplex (Apr 18, 2002)

Yes but that 0.2 of a girl really sucks


----------



## AdmiralAK (Apr 18, 2002)

googleplex is correct, .2 is barelly an option...what is that ? a leg? maybe part of a shoulder    hehehehe.

well its not like that but it seems that way.
but remember, there are consequences to love...love hurts


----------



## kvist (Apr 18, 2002)

I'm currently running Wife X v4.2 and Daughter 2000 v0.9. Another dog is currently in beta but the household is running three versions of catd

Our current dog needs an upgrade and is not licenced (she's shareware, don't ask for a copy) 

I need mor RAM. My past uses too much memory and my HD is almost full. Perhaps a reboot would help. Hey, how do I do that? I forgot the password to my life!

/Björn


----------



## voice- (Apr 18, 2002)

lol @ kvist


----------



## Lessthanmighty (Apr 18, 2002)

OK!  Its time to go seek the advise of strangers on the internet. 

To prove someone wrong, all I need for you to do for me... if you can.  Tell me when a normal person can tell when its time to ask that special someone out.  You know the story... boy likes girl... boy thinks girl likes him... boy wants to know when the right time to ask girl out.  So, with the trust and friendship that I can find here among the members here... what do you believe.

If you choose to shrug this off... please for more than welcome to... I hate to change your subject.  But if you wouldnt mind taking the time.  Thanks!


----------



## mrfluffy (Apr 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by googolplex _
> *mrfluffy, I guess you have to stop being one before you can.... err nevermind..
> 
> *






> _Originally posted by googolplex _
> *Yes but that 0.2 of a girl really sucks
> *


do you need anything else?


----------



## googolplex (Apr 18, 2002)

lol well i guess it depends on what you get mr. fluffy...

lessthanmighty, just go for it. You don't have anything to lose. If she says no then move on, if she says yes then thats great!


----------



## AdmiralAK (Apr 18, 2002)

Hmmmm.... 
well while we are telling each other about OSes.... I am mutliboot 

I have Foreign_girl_in_foreign_land v4.0 who I dont really want to run but she keeps want to boot up my system,

and I have co_worker v1.0 that I find raelly interested experimenting on, she insists on booting up though at times I dont want to boot up 


Admiral


----------



## googolplex (Apr 18, 2002)

lol!

Well I have relationshipWithTakenFriend 0.6beta. It has a tendancy to crash and burn when confilicting software is run.


----------



## AdmiralAK (Apr 18, 2002)

Those betas are actually alpha software which is prone to frequent crashing and possibly firmware damaging!  be mindful of your hardware!


----------



## googolplex (Apr 18, 2002)

Yes I know, I have to tread carefully. Don't perform any operations which might cause it to crash. Its like Microsoft software.


----------



## voice- (Apr 19, 2002)

Googol, how come 0.2 girl is bad when 0.2 browser is good? Make up your mind.


----------



## kvist (Apr 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by voice- _
> *Googol, how come 0.2 girl is bad when 0.2 browser is good? Make up your mind. *



To earn greater insights in this, you need to look in to another deep, serious and highly techical discussion in the thread "Two funny (but unrelated) proofs". There is a watertight proof of that, as you will find out, Girls are at least in some degree evil (the discussion is not about IF girls are evil, but rather the degree of evilness). Based on all this, even a very small fraction of a girl is worse than a small fraction of a browser.

/Björn


----------



## simX (Apr 19, 2002)

> Originally posted by ksuther[/I]
> *I don't think it can ALWAYS be the case because aren't there like 1.2 girls to every guy born? *



Uh, no.  Statistically, 51% of all babies born are males, and 49% are females.  So guys actually outnumber girls.  Of course, nature makes up for this by making a guy's lifespan less.  Ah, well.



> _Originally posted by googolplex _
> *lessthanmighty, just go for it. You don't have anything to lose. If she says no then move on, if she says yes then thats great! *



I dunno.  You have a lot to lose.  If she says no, you feel really depressed, you go for two or three weeks feeling like you're really lonely and you also feel like you have nothing to live for.  Even after that, you probably think about her a week or two later and fantasize about how the relationship could have been.  Then you realize it's never gonna happen and then you get depressed for another two or three weeks.  And after that, you feel totally uncomfortable around her and don't know how to act at all any more, which is compounded by the fact that you feel like a total idiot for thinking that she might have been interested in you.  Gradually you think about her less and less, but there's always those times when you think about her and you feel exactly like the day she said no to you.

Oh, and if it's the first girl you've ever been in love with, then multiply the lengths of time by two.

Another side effect is the fact that whenever you see her spend some time with some other guy, you immediately start to get jealous/angry at that person.  No matter if he's a friend or no matter if you just saw them doing something together once, you just immediately start to feel jealous/angry inside even though you really don't have a reason to.

You basically never get over it, especially the first one.

Such is my experience, anyway.  Of course, if she says yes, you'll probably melt and feel very happy and satisfied as long as you two are together; however, I can't say I speak from experience in this latter case.

I'm not saying that you shouldn't do it, but you probably shouldn't just ask her right away.  Sometimes you get blinded by your own emotions and your own hopes that you think it's going to work out perfectly, while it could be that she just wants to be a friend.


----------



## scruffy (Apr 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Lessthanmighty _
> *Tell me when a normal person can tell when its time to ask that special someone out.  You know the story... boy likes girl... boy thinks girl likes him... boy wants to know when the right time to ask girl out.  So, with the trust and friendship that I can find here among the members here... what do you believe. *



In my limited experience - never.  You never do figure out when the right time is.  Either you

screw up your courage and ask, sure it's too early and you'll fail, and get "Well, I thought you'd never ask."
figure it's been far too long already, ask, and find out another week or two might just have done it.
leave it too late, and see someone else ask and be accepted.

I believe it's something to do with Heisenberg's Uncertainty Principle - that you can never both be sure of the right moment to ask someone out, and still have a chance.  It's always a leap of faith.

And to answer the poll question, our wedding is in July.


----------



## uoba (Apr 19, 2002)

Has a G4, loves playing the game Deus Ex and loves football (soccer!!), and likes to punch me a lot! How cool is she!!? And she's from Brazil, visiting the family is nice as well!


----------



## googolplex (Apr 19, 2002)

If you never take the chance then you will be waiting for your whole life.

And 0.2 of a browser is different from 0.2 of a person


----------



## scott (Apr 19, 2002)

Married. Kids.

and speaking of 0.2 browsers, hoser, I can't DL chimera for days. You got me hooked.

Wanna email it to me?


----------



## simX (Apr 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by googolplex _
> *If you never take the chance then you will be waiting for your whole life.*



Of course.  But I'm just trying to say that everything is not hunky-dory and you don't immediately move on if she says no  you basically lose at least a few days of your life dealing with it.  I'm just trying to show that you really want to make sure that there's a chance rather than jumping right into it, because you do have something to lose.  Of course, like scruffy said, you'll probably never know when is the best time.

Heh, it's funny that human beings put themselves through this kind of stuff.


----------



## googolplex (Apr 19, 2002)

Yes things would be much easier if people just said their feelings .

But you have to take a chance, and it might hurt for a bit, but if you never take a chance on it then you will just be sitting waiting for the other person to take a chance.


----------



## googolplex (Apr 19, 2002)

Oh and scott, I PMed you back, check them....


----------



## simX (Apr 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by googolplex _
> *and it might hurt for a bit*



See, this is what I'm trying to say: the quote above is a *HUGE* understatement.


----------



## googolplex (Apr 19, 2002)

OK, it will hurt a lot for a long time. But would you rather just wait in agony for all that time? You have to look at the pros and cons and see which are more. And in this situation the pros combined with the chance of more pros outweigh the cons.


----------



## Tigger (Apr 19, 2002)

Yes, it might hurt a lot. But imagine you wait and wait and wait, and someone else comes along, and all you can think about is: "Damn, this could be me..."

And it really doesn't matter if she says No or if you never ask:
Seeing her with another guy always hurts.


----------



## AdmiralAK (Apr 19, 2002)

why wait is my question 
I mean we are not immortal and every second counts  ... just take the leap is what I say  -- that is my current philosphy, before I would toil over it and think it over -- now I smartened up


----------



## simX (Apr 19, 2002)

*sigh* Yeah, I guess you guys are right.

I guess I'm just overly pessimistic about love since I've basically just come out of one of those painful experiences.  And it's taken me about 2 months to get over it  and I'm still not.

I suppose you should just go for it, but it really sucks when she says no.


----------



## Kris (Apr 19, 2002)

Question: Does computer-guyes go well with computer-girls?
I don't think so.. 


Kris


----------



## Tigger (Apr 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Kris _
> *Question: Does computer-guyes go well with computer-girls?
> I don't think so..
> 
> ...


Why shouldn't they? (at least I hope they do   )
But the computer chicks I know all don't like gaming. What is up with that?
Don't girls like to play computer games?


----------



## Kris (Apr 19, 2002)

_Originally posted by Tigger _
*"Why shouldn't they? (at least I hope they do   )"*
...you're probably right; I'm sure some would go well together. But maybe a UNIX-lover and Windows-lover wouldn't?  

*"Don't girls like to play computer games?"*
Of course we do! - I can't live without the calssic ones; MYST, SimCity, Prince Of Persia etc.  But it's still more a "guy-thing". Don't know why, though.


Kris


----------



## voice- (Apr 19, 2002)

Kris, I think I'm falling in love with you


----------



## mrfluffy (Apr 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by kvist _
> *(the discussion is not about IF girls are evil, but rather the degree of evilness)
> /Björn *


it's 39%, dont ask me how i came to this conclusion, and it is based more on IM chats than scientific research but it is accurate.


----------



## Valrus (Apr 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by simX _
> **sigh* Yeah, I guess you guys are right.
> 
> I guess I'm just overly pessimistic about love since I've basically just come out of one of those painful experiences.  And it's taken me about 2 months to get over it  and I'm still not.
> ...



It really sucks when you're agonizing over it too. The question is whether you're prepared for the opportunity that you're just trading one kind of suck for another. Don't get sick thoughts people - you know what I mean. 

I got broken up with after an almost two-year relationship, six months ago. For four months I thought I was over it, and then after two months I realized I wasn't. I've realized how important it is to be happy without a Significant Other.

_*Very.*_

Learn how to do that first. You'll like yourself more, and as a result other people will too.
But you have to ask sometime. Part of that is getting enough self-confidence to know that if you get turned down, it's not because you suck, and that life goes on, and you can have a damn good time anyway.

-the valrus


----------



## Valrus (Apr 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Kris _
> *Question: Does computer-guyes go well with computer-girls?
> I don't think so..
> Kris *



Check yer grammar, hon. Just 'cause yer a chick don't mean ya get let off easy. 

-the valrus

Sorry about the double post, but the content of the two posts wasn't really suitable for concatenation.


----------



## kvist (Apr 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mrfluffy _
> *
> it's 39%, dont ask me how i came to this conclusion, and it is based more on IM chats than scientific research but it is accurate. *



No, it's not.


----------



## AdmiralAK (Apr 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by simX _
> **sigh* Yeah, I guess you guys are right.
> 
> I guess I'm just overly pessimistic about love since I've basically just come out of one of those painful experiences.  And it's taken me about 2 months to get over it  and I'm still not.
> ...



simX it gets better the more you are surrounded by it   --- the hurt never goes away, it exists , but you can get over it sooner in later experiences.  BEsides the only way to know if you fail or succeed is to actually go ahead and try it, grab that bull by the horns and bring em to his feet


----------



## mrfluffy (Apr 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by kvist _
> *No, it's not. *


maybe they are all different then, i thought she was joking when she said that


----------



## edX (Apr 20, 2002)

> _Valrus may be made of dumb, but he was very smart when he wrote this..._
> I've realized how important it is to be happy without a Significant Other.
> 
> Very.
> ...



as counterintuitive as it might sound, the best way to be happy in a relationship is to be happy with yourself without one. Once you have learned to accept and love yourself, you will much better equipped to accept and love someone else. and you will be much more lovable. Do it for yourself and someone else will be attracted to it.


----------



## TommyWillB (Apr 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by googolplex _
> *Do you have a girlfriend/boyfriend/spouse? *


Yup!

We'll be celebrating 11 years in May.


----------



## TommyWillB (Apr 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mrfluffy _
> *i will have a chance of a possibility of maybe having a girlfriend, when i stop being a pussy and ask (probably when OS XX is released) *


Yeah.

I hope you don't need to wait for OS XXX.


----------



## Valrus (Apr 20, 2002)

Three cheers for bein' out's the closet. 11 years, right on. May your relationship be long and homophobe-free (wishful thinking, I know). 

Ed - Thanks. It took more than a little pain to get me to this mindset, and it's nice to have it validated by someone older and, by all appearances, wiser than myself. 

-the valrus


----------



## TommyWillB (Apr 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by kvist _
> *...I need mor RAM. My past uses too much memory and my HD is almost full...*


lol!

I can relate, except I'm old enough that I only shipped with 16kb (sic) RAM... and they are soldered on the motherboard, and thus not upgradeable.


----------



## TommyWillB (Apr 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Valrus _
> *Three cheers for bein' out's the closet. 11 years, right on. May your relationship be long and homophobe-free... ...*





> *...(wishful thinking, I know)...*


Of course I'm biased, but I  _*don't*_  think it is wishful thinking.


----------



## simX (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ed Spruiell _
> *
> 
> as counterintuitive as it might sound, the best way to be happy in a relationship is to be happy with yourself without one. Once you have learned to accept and love yourself, you will much better equipped to accept and love someone else. and you will be much more lovable. Do it for yourself and someone else will be attracted to it.
> *



Heh, I guess it's good advice.  It's just hard to get over it and be in this mindset.

*sigh*

"... a turtle dove bes-iiiide me, that's all I ask of life!"


----------



## edX (Apr 21, 2002)

Simone, it is hard to do at first. but the first day that you do something without wishing you had someone else to do it with, you are on your way. Think of things that you enjoy as your special gifts to yourself. eventually someone else will want a present to. and by then, you will probably insist that they be able to enjoy something of their own as well. Trying to make someone else responsible for your happiness is an ever losing situation. Sharing mutual happiness is an ever expanding positive experience. Life should never be about what you don't have or what you lost, it should be about what you have and finding more.

i know this sounds a bit like the glass that has 50% liquid in it, but that is because that subtle shift in perception is a big help in finding your own happiness.

valrus - i may be older, but since i didn't figure this out till my mid thirties, i would guess you are the wiser


----------



## senne (Apr 21, 2002)

Yes. Yes i have.




senne.


----------



## mrfluffy (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TommyWillB _
> *Yeah.
> 
> I hope you don't need to wait for OS XXX. *


they probably wont release OS XXX unless hugh hefner buys a few shares.


----------



## kvist (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TommyWillB _
> *lol!
> 
> I can relate, except I'm old enough that I only shipped with 16kb (sic) RAM... and they are soldered on the motherboard, and thus not upgradeable. *



But that might be solved using VM. Or upgrading the motherboard. Does a female person have more or less RAM than a male?

When I went to school here in Sweden (highschool), we had a brand new computer system with 16 terminals an an office to house the computer itself. I don't remember the amount of RAM, but I do remember us having to write small basic programs printing our names and stuff, and all I wanted to do was cool computer graphics. Later I found out that this wasn't possible on these terminals. At the same time I had a friend who owned his own VIC 64! That was something!

/Björn


----------



## kvist (Apr 21, 2002)

Just to show of that I have the latest Mac OS X!


----------



## AdmiralAK (Apr 21, 2002)

what? more ram ? 
nein nein nein nein!!!!!!! (very emphatic).
well more RAM is good, but not for storing the past relatinships .  I am like java   Dynamic garbage disposal, lol , but unlike java, I run much faster


----------



## googolplex (Apr 21, 2002)

lol I like that analogy. If you're java then I dunno what I am. Hopefully I'm cocoa ;D


----------



## TommyWillB (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by kvist _
> *But that might be solved using VM....*


Virtual Memory presumes there is a hard drive. The machine I'm talking about has only RAM and a casette drive.


----------



## TommyWillB (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by googolplex _
> *lol I like that analogy. If you're java then I dunno what I am. Hopefully I'm cocoa ;D *


Ha ha!

go forward 2
stop
turn left
Go foward 3
stop

What was the language called... Logo?


----------



## Valrus (Apr 21, 2002)

Ahh analogies.

Go forth and isomorphize.

Sorry. Bad math joke.

-the valrus


----------



## googolplex (Apr 21, 2002)

Ahhh logo. I remember that. With the little turtle.... . For one of my computer assignments we had to recreate logo.... its really very simple.


----------



## AdmiralAK (Apr 21, 2002)

well I am java cause I can run on a lot of hardware no matter on where the manufacturing takes place (europe, america, asia) or whatever kind of processor they use (and man do women run on many different processors  -- personally I prefer the RISC model since I can understand them better hehehehe  )

Cocoa...well you are limiting yourself to apple hardware .... well unless you take into account that there is a yellow box for windows.... but no SPARC for you  .... and SPARC-ky mates are what keep life interesting lol 

man this I am good with logic  --- perhaps I should write a paper on "Computing theories, applied to women" hehehehe


Admiral


----------



## googolplex (Apr 21, 2002)

Don't worry, my operating system is multithreaded


----------



## kvist (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TommyWillB _
> *Virtual Memory presumes there is a hard drive. The machine I'm talking about has only RAM and a casette drive.  *



And whats wrong with that? Besides, most of my memories are virtual. And if modern RAM does to data what my brain does to my memories... Talk about major crash! 

I´m not UNIX, I´m just crazy!

/Björn


----------



## AdmiralAK (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by kvist _
> *
> 
> And whats wrong with that? Besides, most of my memories are virtual. And if modern RAM does to data what my brain does to my memories... Talk about major crash!
> ...


not...unix???.....u r crazy ????
this only computers to one thing !!! 
you are running on windowsCE 1.0! !


----------



## kvist (Apr 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by AdmiralAK _
> *
> not...unix???.....u r crazy ????
> this only computers to one thing !!!
> you are running on windowsCE 1.0! ! *



Mein lieber Admiral: THAT WAS AN INSULT! 

/Björn


----------



## AdmiralAK (Apr 23, 2002)

**WHACK**
oh my was that a crash?!?!?! 
adding injury to insult 

lol


----------



## kvist (Apr 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by AdmiralAK _
> ***WHACK**
> oh my was that a crash?!?!?!
> adding injury to insult
> ...



Du bist ein... never mind!


----------



## unlearnthetruth (Apr 23, 2002)

i'm confused... i left for a few days... are we still talking about girlfriends and boyfriends and spouses? I'm too lazy to see where we got sidetracked. hehe


----------



## Lessthanmighty (Apr 23, 2002)

Well... this place is certaintly off topic.  So I guess you wont care about the new development I was going to share.
Tisk tisk... this place is going to hell in a hand basket.


----------



## kvist (Apr 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Lessthanmighty _
> *Well... this place is certaintly off topic.  So I guess you wont care about the new development I was going to share.
> Tisk tisk... this place is going to hell in a hand basket. *



We are not interested! Do not, under any circumstances, tell us ANYTHING. You have been warned...

 

/Björn


----------



## Tigger (Apr 23, 2002)

I want to hear EVERYTHING! YOu hear me?

Oh, and I want to see a picture of her...


----------



## unlearnthetruth (Apr 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Lessthanmighty _
> *Well... this place is certaintly off topic.  So I guess you wont care about the new development I was going to share.
> Tisk tisk... this place is going to hell in a hand basket. *



dude fill us in! and yes, include pictures - haha


----------



## AdmiralAK (Apr 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by kvist _
> *
> 
> Du bist ein... never mind! *



Ich bin kein ..... !!! 
Ich bin ein guter Mann  lol
Don't take it personally kvist


----------



## Hypernate (Apr 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Valrus _
> *Three cheers for bein' out's the closet. 11 years, right on. May your relationship be long and homophobe-free (wishful thinking, I know).
> 
> -the valrus *



Well, a homophobe free relationship would be great, but unlikely, at least where I live.

And I also am biased towards WANTING a homophobe free society. I left my boyfriend 6 months ago, and havn't had a guy since. I'm gay, and it's hard to get on at school, ecause of homophobia. 

But hey, hopefully you DO live in a homophobe free area


----------



## unlearnthetruth (Apr 24, 2002)

*gasp*

It worked!

The plan I've been working on for weeks finally worked out in my favor! (basically, she said yes)

woohoo!

Problem is, she's an hour away from me when I'm at school, and 4 hours away when I'm home. Damn!

Here's a picture , in case anyone is interested, but I warn you, I look 12 years old at best. (I'm 20)


----------



## edX (Apr 24, 2002)

Greg, i think you are a bit harsh on yourself. you look at least 16  but you must be doing something right as she looks like a real cutie. Perhaps it is the fact that you will probably look like you are 25 when you are in your late 30's 

congratulations btw.


----------



## unlearnthetruth (Apr 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ed Spruiell _
> *Greg, i think you are a bit harsh on yourself. you look at least 16  but you must be doing something right as she looks like a real cutie. Perhaps it is the fact that you will probably look like you are 25 when you are in your late 30's
> 
> congratulations btw. *



haha thanks a lot Ed. I guess you're right on  the 16 comment - if I try - lol. I guess looking young may be an advantage when I get older - who knows. She's in high school - 2 years younger than me - which means i'm going to her prom this weekend. As much as i hate Proms, and as big a faux pas as post-graduation prom going is, i think it'll be fun.


----------



## TommyWillB (Apr 24, 2002)

First let me say congratulations on the new relationship! (...and looking 8 years younger than you really are.)



> _Originally posted by unlearnthetruth _
> *...I warn you, I look 12 years old at best. (I'm 20) *




Now about me... I GOT CARDED YESTERDAY! I was all excited that they thought I was >21... until they mentioned that I was in a "dry county, so carding was required".

I was afraid to ask any questions, but if it was a "dry county" then why were they serving me alchol at all?!? I guess it was some odd Texas (I was in Plano) thing...




Sorry to interrupt... now back to the reguarly scheduled "girlfriend/boyfriend/spouse" thread....


----------



## Izzy (Apr 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by unlearnthetruth _
> *Problem is, she's an hour away from me when I'm at school, and 4 hours away when I'm home. Damn!*



Consider yourself lucky my friend...my sweetie lives in england...which is more than a few hours drive 

I miss her terribly...hopefully we'll be able to work out that she can spend the summer here.  I'm dying without her around...
(If she lets me i'll try posting a pic...)

Congrats as well...your girl is definitely a keeper


----------



## unlearnthetruth (Apr 24, 2002)

Thanks for the kind words everyone.

Izzy - sorry about that - i think you have me beat on the distance issue - hopefully you'll get your wishes for the summer.

I get to meet the parents for the first time friday night... This should be interesting. Apparently they're breaking out the good china for the event. I wonder, should I bring a bottle of wine or something, or is that going to just make me look like an alcoholic college kid?


----------



## Izzy (Apr 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by unlearnthetruth _
> *I get to meet the parents for the first time friday night... This should be interesting. Apparently they're breaking out the good china for the event. I wonder, should I bring a bottle of wine or something, or is that going to just make me look like an alcoholic college kid?  *



Good luck with that amigo...I'd say just show up and be real polite and talkative.  Don't try to impress them...just act natural and be very respectful of their daughter (in other words don't hang off of her while you're there).  You should be fine


----------



## Izzy (Apr 25, 2002)

OK...here is a picture of my english sweetie...

Isn't she a cutie?  Now you guys can see why I can't wait to get her back over here   I am such a lucky man...

I count down the days till I see you again hun...


----------



## unlearnthetruth (Apr 25, 2002)

oooh... hold on to that one! haha - congrats izzy

thx for the meet the family advice everyone - i'll let y'all know how it goes


----------



## simX (Apr 25, 2002)

Ahh, you guys are lucky.  

Just don't go telling them you posted their pic on the internet.


----------



## Izzy (Apr 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by simX _
> *Ahh, you guys are lucky.
> 
> Just don't go telling them you posted their pic on the internet.  *



she knows...I asked her before I did to make sure it was ok...

I told her that i can't help but show her off


----------



## Bluefusion (Apr 25, 2002)

Ooooo, she _is_ cute, Izzy  Good luck, and hopefully the distance issue can be worked out at some point


----------



## AdmiralAK (Apr 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Izzy _
> *
> 
> Consider yourself lucky my friend...my sweetie lives in england...which is more than a few hours drive
> ...



LOL my X lived in greece (when we were "seeing" each other) and then moved to england lol....oddly enough, the one to follow my X in succession lived in england too, but the weird thing is that I did not meet her there  ...I think someone has put a curse on me involving the UK and more specifially london and close areas to london  -- I think the curse might be over since I am currently trying to stay local


----------



## Izzy (Apr 25, 2002)

Thanks for the kind words everyone...and yeah, I will hold on to her as long as she will have me.  

There's just something about those English girls...that accent doesn't hurt either...she's amazing...

LOL...excuse my mushyness guys, I am retardedly in love here...


----------



## AdmiralAK (Apr 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Izzy _
> *Thanks for the kind words everyone...and yeah, I will hold on to her as long as she will have me.
> 
> There's just something about those English girls...that accent doesn't hurt either...she's amazing...
> ...



we've all been there 
u wont be misunderstood lol


----------



## unlearnthetruth (Apr 28, 2002)

yay! prom went without any issues, and the family apparently loved me! They sent me back to school with leftovers and invited me back and everything! awesome,


----------



## Bluefusion (Apr 28, 2002)

That's great! It looks like you're really getting somewhere with her...  And if the parents like you, you've cleared one of the biggest hurdles (for some reason, either the girl likes me but the parents hate me, or the parents like me but the girl hates me, lol) so you've actually got yourself pretty well set up at the moment, it looks like!  Good luck!


----------



## edX (Apr 29, 2002)

Greg, i hope that really is a good sign. it never was for me. almost always if the girl's parents liked me, she would dump me shortly afterwards. I think one of the reasons my current relationship has lasted so long is that her mom really doesn't like me. We have been together for nearly 10 years and this last Christmas was the first time my name was even included on the card 

hey, i know not everyone has my luck with parents and girlfriends but i can say that i have discussed this with other guys and it holds true pretty often. the big secret is to ALWAYS take her side over theirs, even if you secretly agree with them. that will help provide enough tension with them to keep her happy with you.


----------



## AdmiralAK (Apr 29, 2002)

aaahhh prom...the fond memories 
her parents like me...I think....I was a bit like a fly in the milk in this whole situation, was nervous, but the girl ended up disliking me because well... I kind of rejected her during our last dance hehehe --- in retrospect I think I was kinda mean lol


----------



## Valrus (Apr 29, 2002)

High school prom is _hell_!

*Hell!*



> the big secret is to ALWAYS take her side over theirs, even if you secretly agree with them. that will help provide enough tension with them to keep her happy with you.



Man Ed, I hope you're wrong. That doesn't seem like the way it should be.

-the valrus


----------



## unlearnthetruth (Apr 29, 2002)

High School Prom IS Hell.

My prom was horrendous. Our post-prom party that lasted the whole weekend and took place in a cabin that we rented out in the Hamptons was great tho. Granted i was the only sober person there, but i still had fun. 

The prom i went to over the weekend wasn't as bad as mine, probably cuz instead of disliking most people there, i just didn't know anyone. Afterwards we just chilled and watched movies (and of course 'talked' with my date - lol) So it wasn't too too bad. I don't mind getting all dressed up anyway.

In case anyone is interested here's a picture. All of our pictures came out really bad - apparently no one knows how to use a camera.

As far as parents go - usually i'd agree with Ed on it, but her parents seem pretty cool, I don't think i'll have to disagree with anyone really. Apparently meeting me reminded him of his college days, so we spent some time exchanging college mischief stories. good times...


----------



## nkuvu (Apr 29, 2002)

I got along great with my ex's parents.  My ex and I had a relationship for over four years, so it wasn't an immediate separation after I met the parents.  

Actually, we all still get along great.  I'm still good friends with my ex, and last week Dad the second (aka father in law) called to talk to me exclusively.  Kind of strange, since he just wanted to catch up on things (not asking about birthday presents or anything like that) but not bad at all.

Proms are my idea of neverending torture.  I hated them all...


----------



## Izzy (Apr 29, 2002)

Congrats on your success with the family amigo...that's a good sign for the both of you if you have a future.  I wish the both of ya the best


----------



## AdmiralAK (Apr 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by nkuvu _
> *I got along great with my ex's parents.  My ex and I had a relationship for over four years, so it wasn't an immediate separation after I met the parents.
> 
> Actually, we all still get along great.  I'm still good friends with my ex, and last week Dad the second (aka father in law) called to talk to me exclusively.  Kind of strange, since he just wanted to catch up on things (not asking about birthday presents or anything like that) but not bad at all.
> ...



lol 
I can relate, my X and I were together for abou 2 or so years and I got to know her parents really well, even though I cut all ties off with her after we broke up, her parents still want to see me from time to time and see how I am doing in life   --- whenever I am in greece I make sure now to stay as far away as possible from where they usually are cause if they see me they are super friendly, they take me out to dinner, we talk and all that.  Its cool but given that they are my X's parents it feels VERY weird (given the way she and I broke up )



Admiral


----------



## iGuy (Apr 30, 2002)

I am not exactly sure what to say about my vote.  Here are some possibilities:

Be careful what you ask for.  You might just get it.

It is not true that married people live longer.  It just seems that way.

Does the person who has a spouse and a girl/boyfriend get to vote twice?

Can narcissists vote for themselves?

Boy/Girl friends are like kittens.  So cute.  You take them in and they become cats.

I keep telling myself that it is not prison, its an institution.

and lastly,

Spouses are like cars.  As I go down the road of life, as others pass me by, I cry  there goes something else I could never have.

-iGuy


----------



## .dev.lqd (Apr 30, 2002)

Proms are what you make them.

I went with two lesbians in denial and just has a blast in general. I danced with all the attractive exchange students, flirted around, and was really only responsible for myself.


----------



## AdmiralAK (May 1, 2002)

> _Originally posted by .dev.lqd _
> *Proms are what you make them.
> 
> I went with two lesbians in denial and just has a blast in general. I danced with all the attractive exchange students, flirted around, and was really only responsible for myself. *



exchange students ?!?!?! damn youuuuu  ... the girl from sweden (the exchange student) already had a date for the prom...dang...  --- oh well.  It was a nice social experiment for me lol  (I could not walk for 4 days though cause my shoes damaged the skin where my achiles tendon is, I bled and it was tender all week long after that.... I had to wear open back sandals to school 


Admiral


----------



## genghiscohen (May 1, 2002)

Exchange students!  Ahh, the memories...
Beatrice from France, Ainsley from NZ, Tsehai from Ethiopia.  Wonder where they are now...


----------



## googolplex (May 1, 2002)

probably back were they were before - France, Ethiopia, etc .


----------

